# The Black Boy Inn, Leicester - December 2013



## Goldie87 (Dec 28, 2013)

In 1835 Daniel Winterton was the victualler at the Black Boy, until March when 1870 Charles Oliver Fox took over the licence. In August 1912 it was leased to Brunt Bucknall, who later bought it. By 1926 the pub went to Bass, who then rebuilt it to its present form. In the 1970's it was owned by Mitchells & Butlers, It appears to have been a free house for a while in the early 1980's, before being taken over by Bass again in the late 80's. It was then owned by Punch Taverns in the 2000's, before closing down early 2012. There are currently plans to keep the frontage, but build a horrible block of yet more student flats behind it  

Annoyingly the place seems to be being used for storage, which makes it difficult to get decent pics of its not too bad interior. Visited with jacquesj, MD, Mr Sam, jameswildcooper, and Mr Carrot.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 28, 2013)

It really should be listed but saving the facade is better than nothing, so many of these large pub sites are becoming housing cant ever see an end to it!,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pilot (Dec 28, 2013)

Doesn't look like there will ever be an end to the closing of pubs - and the real pity is that it would be so easy to stop the decline in its tracks. Ah well - great shots under difficult circumstances.


----------



## skankypants (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice report there pal...a lot of punch owned pubs have ended up like this....a great shame...


----------



## chazman (Dec 29, 2013)

smart pics.you found the darts stems and flights but i bet the dartboard had done a runner ages ago.well done for getting interior shots and its unchavved!!


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 29, 2013)

That's got a bit of a 'Pump and Tap' feel to it which you also recorded very nicely, if I remember rightly


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2013)

Like you say, it's a shame it's being used as storage, but I'm glad they're keeping the façade at least.
I like the last photo you've posted, what a great name for a pub.


----------

